# Police Officer Craig Chandler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Craig Chandler*
Baltimore City Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Friday, January 9, 2015
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 11/23/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Charged with reckless driving
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Craig Chandler succumbed to injuries sustained two months earlier when he was involved in a crash during a pursuit of a moped.

He and other officers were attempting to detain a group of individuals who were riding dirt bikes, which are illegal to operate in the city. One of the people they were attempting to detain was picked up on a moped which then fled the scene. Both the moped and the patrol car Officer Chandler was riding in struck a utility pole on the 2200 block of Kirk Avenue.

Officer Chandler was transported to a local hospital with severe injuries. He remained in the hospital until succumbing to his injuries on January 9th, 2015.

The driver of the moped was charged with reckless driving, negligent driving, and fleeing and eluding.

Officer Chandler had served with the Baltimore City Police Department for six years and was assigned to the Northeast District.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Anthony W. Batts
Baltimore City Police Department
242 W 29th Street
Baltimore, MD 21211

Phone: (410) 396-2020
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22335-police-officer-craig-chandler#ixzz3OWz0sOQY


----------

